# No energizer



## Blackout1589 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello all I'm fairly new to the hobby and new to the forum. I've tried searching and can't seem to find a clear answer. I have started a batch of skeeter pee and can't find my yeast energizer. Prepared my must last night and planned on pitching my yeast this evening after work, but I won't be able to make it to my LHBS before they close. Am I going to have trouble without the energizer? Thanks in advance


----------



## Arne (Apr 24, 2014)

I would say go ahead and pitch the yeast. Get to the local store and buy some energizer when you get time and pitch it in then. I wouldn't worry about it at all. Arne.


----------



## Blackout1589 (Apr 24, 2014)

I appreciate the quick response!


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 24, 2014)

I have never tried this myself but I understand that if you take some bread yeast and proof it by hydrating the yeast in water with a little sugar and then boil the mixture -killing the yeast, the dead yeast cells provide yeast nutrient. I am sure that you could do the same with slurry from an earlier wine making project simply by boiling the slurry for a few minutes to kill the yeast.


----------



## Arne (Apr 25, 2014)

Actually a lot of the recipes I have seen do not use energizer. They use nutrients and the other ingredients. They will say if you have ferment problems, add the energizer later and maybe get extra 02 in by splash rack, raise the temp. and maybe pray for a moon phase change. Good luck with it, Arne. Btw, I usually use it when starting a ferment. I also try and keep the temp. up to get it going, stir it every day maybe a couple of times once the ferment gets going. Can't help much with the moon or barometer. Have to put up with what happens. Arne.


----------

